# Lexmark X2350 Require Gimp-print Interface



## evertonelliott (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi,

I have a windows PC which used a lexmark allinone x2350 printer. Has any one managed to use this printer on a share from a MAC OSX panther.
May be some may know if one of the common lexmark drivers work with the lexmark x2350?

Cheers


----------



## k_guk (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello,

I too, have stumbled across the same problem. 

I have my mac and a lexmark x2350/2300series, sat right here, in front of me. 

Alas no drivers, can be found, on the provided cd. The lexmark site provides no Jag+ drivers... and googling has thrown a blank.

Then I found your question....

Interesting idea, that there may be an alternative driver which could work in the absense of a real driver.

Is there anyone who has found such a driver?

Thanks


----------

